# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks >  Xigncode3 Bypass?

## KefkaBot

I was wondering if anyone has made any progress on a Xigncode3 Bypass for the Korean Open Beta?

Even if it's just a partial bypass to allow some debugging for a few minutes at a time would be enough for me to find what I need. Xigncode doesn't seem to mind my hack tool attaching itself to memory and attempting to change things, it's just a matter of getting rid of it so that I can use a debugger in order to update addresses.

I've attempted to suspend the thread with process hacker, process explorer, etc. But Xigncode3 is catching all of that and shutting down before I get a chance to suspend the thread.

Any ideas?

----------


## zycamzip

yes, someone made a bypass, but not on these forums. I can neither link it nor post it, since it's not my work.

----------


## shivan83

i want know activite hack tools forum..

where is it..?

----------


## KefkaBot

Still looking for a XC3 bypass for ToS

----------


## lsh4418

https://youtu.be/6INs3JfMcDk
Hack of video is needed. It is available in Korea clients ?? kefka bot want to buy

----------


## KefkaBot

> https://youtu.be/6INs3JfMcDk
> Hack of video is needed. It is available in Korea clients ?? kefka bot want to buy


Yes it is working now.

Also resolved the Xigncode Bypass, if anyone is interested in how just PM me.

----------


## MaxCharbon

I found out Korean uses this bot:
??? ???? ?????? ??10:00?? ???????
I can't read Korean but might give you a clue on the program they use.

----------


## kkcop008

:gusta: no

----------


## Ehnoah

I know russian made one, but not public yet. He Emulate? Xingcode 3.0 or so

----------


## csrsniper

All you need is OllyDbg and a couple of plugins.

----------


## hajimasaito

Looking for help in bypassing xigncode 3 for Fiesta Online North America. I cannot open Cheat engine without the game crashing because of xigncode. Anyone can help it would be much appreciated. contact me at [email protected] if you think you can help

----------


## hajimasaito

bump willing to pay for bypass of Xigncode 3 for Fiesta Online and in game expolits such as duplication of items in inventory and other hacks that can be expolited with cheat engine

----------

